# [MOD] Verizon GNex (VZW Extended Battery) w/ Play Store Pogo Pin Desktop Dock



## litso (Jun 7, 2011)

So I've been wanting the landscape Desktop Dock with Pogo Pin for my Verizon Galaxy Nexus for quite some time. When they went up on the Play store for $54 I decided to take the plunge. Everywhere I read that the phone would not fit in the dock, it would slowly rise up out of the dock and lose connection with the Pogo Pins. Well, I figured it should be a pretty simple job to modify the dock so that my Verizon phone would fit in it. I wasn't wrong. *I am using this with the VZW 2100mah extended battery.*

The project isn't 100% finished, but its fully functional. All I need to do now is make it look prettier.

Basically all I did was take some 220 grit sandpaper to it, then followed up with some 400 grit to smooth it out. The process took me quite a while because every time I would finish it with the 400 grit the phone would once again start sliding up and lose connection with the pins. I found that you will either need to remove quite a lot of material, or leave the surface relatively rough so that it grips the phone and holds it in place.

I left the phone all night in the dock and it did not lose connection. I have had it in the dock all morning, with some light use, and the connection hasn't been lost. I am running AOKP B37 and the phone immediately launches the clock app and begins charging when I place it in the dock. Also, the phone charges at AC rate when the dock is connected to a wall outlet. I haven't tested when connected to my PC via USB. Data transfer doesn't work over the Pogo Pins anyway so there isn't really any point to connect it to your PC*. AUDIO OUT VIA A PAIR OF CHEAP PC SPEAKERS WORKS FLAWLESSLY, IT IS NOT USING BLUETOOTH.*

*







*










I initially tried sanding down only the side to the left of the pogo pins, where the bottom of the phone rests. Unfortunately this did not work, I had to remove some material down the entire length of the dock. I also found it very important to sand down the inside edges of the front ridge running along the bottom and sides. Its relatively easy to remove a decent amount of material from these sides, and will help the phone rest on the pogo pins. I also remove a good amount of material from the 'groove' where the top and bottom of the phone slide in.



















Its not the prettiest thing right now, but it is functional and I think with a little more sanding and the proper paint I'll be able make it look almost like new.

If you're like me and love having a dock on your desk, don't be afraid to try this out! Its very easy and as long as you don't mind the dock looking a little scuffed.


----------



## jeremycase00 (Oct 31, 2011)

Very cool, I think I know what to tell my wife to get me for fathers day. As far as a paint you could go to Home Depot or Lowe's and get some Plasti-Dip. It sorta has that soft touch feel

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## litso (Jun 7, 2011)

Yea I was thinking about that. I think I will just keep sanding at it and see what it looks like after I get up to like 2000 grit.


----------



## jpin321 (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm guessing if it's that tight there is no way it's working with a case on a phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## litso (Jun 7, 2011)

No I don't think it would be possible to remove enough material to accommodate even the thinnest case.


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm tempted to just buy one of these and make the same mod. Was really hoping the LTE version would become more readily available and drop in price, but it's looking like that's never going to happen. It's disappointing enough it took Google 6 months to release these.

I assume you're using the standard battery? Any chance you think this might work with the vzw extended battery?


----------



## jeremycase00 (Oct 31, 2011)

litso said:


> Yea I was thinking about that. I think I will just keep sanding at it and see what it looks like after I get up to like 2000 grit.


 Yeah if you went up to a 2000 grit it would probably look fine.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## binglejellsx2 (Jun 22, 2011)

Thank you! I was thinking of doing the same thing. Glad to see that the fit of the device is the only difference in the docks. The $30+ difference isn't worth it for the VZW version.

Edit: Does the phone stay unlocked the whole time it's in the dock? Is there a timeout re-lock? Or can the phone be pushed down since power is on the bottom?


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

litso said:


> Yea I was thinking about that. I think I will just keep sanding at it and see what it looks like after I get up to like 2000 grit.


Let us know how it turns out fully sanded!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## litso (Jun 7, 2011)

Detonation said:


> Let us know how it turns out fully sanded!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Will do, hopefully I'll have some more time tonight to play with it.


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

Sorry for going off topic, but what clock widget is that in the second picture?

Edit: Nevermind, found it. UCCW Skin: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=23425807&postcount=22


----------



## CheeseMcGee (Sep 27, 2011)

Wrote this up on the post on the _*other*_ website, but forgot to post it here as well:

I hate to come in late to the party like this, but I found a much simpler, prettier method to getting your charger to work, with tons less effort. If there is a way to get around tedious work, I will find it.

After staring at the dock and messing with it for a while, I noticed that the reason it would creep back up was the left side of the dock was a little too snug. So, rather than pull out the sandpaper and grind it all down, I whipped out my handy utility knife and shaved off a little of the left edge of the base. It really didn't take much shaving before it fit snugly in the base and didn't rise back up.

I have been using it to charge and play music for the past week, and have yet to have a problem - and I am using the Extended Battery to boot!

If not for this thread though, I would have spent a lot more money on the LTE dock, so thanks for the OP for being willing to use your dock as a guinea pig!


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

What's the odds, that enough can be shaved off to use a tpu case while docked? Anyway the pogo pins would stick up far enough?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> What's the odds, that enough can be shaved off to use a tpu case while docked? Anyway the pogo pins would stick up far enough?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Very slim.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

blaineevans said:


> Very slim.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


You have a dock? Or just guessing? My guess would be very slim chance as well, but would like some input from the few that have the dock and "modded" it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> You have a dock? Or just guessing? My guess would be very slim chance as well, but would like some input from the few that have the dock and "modded" it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I do not, but have seen quite a few of these threads with people who do. All of them have said there's very little chance there's enough plastic there to sand down and fit a case.

I wanted the same thing..









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Haze69 (Sep 25, 2011)

Hey if you don't mind me asking, what kind screen protector do you have in those pics?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DougBushBC (Feb 29, 2012)

I have 2 of the Samsung Store ones ($90), worth every penny, always worked with with the standard battery now I got the VZW Extended Bat, works as well. LOVE IT.


----------



## litso (Jun 7, 2011)

Haze69 said:


> Hey if you don't mind me asking, what kind screen protector do you have in those pics?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Sorry, haven't been on the forums in a bit. Its the screen protector I got when I ordered my Ringke Slim case. I actually didn't end up liking it very much, and took it off the other day. It got dirty very easily, and oil would kind of crystallize on the screen and become almost impossible to get off. It also developed a nick of sorts in the bottom left, like I took an exacto knife and cut a 1mm long slot in the cover. No idea how that happened, no sign of damage to the screen underneath.


----------



## binglejellsx2 (Jun 22, 2011)

CheeseMcGee said:


> Wrote this up on the post on the _*other*_ website, but forgot to post it here as well:
> 
> I hate to come in late to the party like this, but I found a much simpler, prettier method to getting your charger to work, with tons less effort. If there is a way to get around tedious work, I will find it.
> 
> ...


First, I want to say thanks! Your post is what tipped me over to actually purchase the dock from the Play Store since minimal modification is needed.

I just received mine, and while I can see how your solution works, I can also see why the OP sanded off so much material. Our phones are thicker than the GSM version, so it does push out (forward) a bit on the right side. It's not noticeable until you stare really closely, but it's probably the reason it pushes up on the right. The other thing I didn't anticipate was that the material is a little rubbery - I thought the backing was hard plastic (I probably missed it in the OP). All this said, I cannot see why the i515 dock costs so much more when only one component needs to be changed: the backing.


----------



## CheeseMcGee (Sep 27, 2011)

binglejellsx2 said:


> First, I want to say thanks! Your post is what tipped me over to actually purchase the dock from the Play Store since minimal modification is needed.
> 
> I just received mine, and while I can see how your solution works, I can also see why the OP sanded off so much material. Our phones are thicker than the GSM version, so it does push out (forward) a bit on the right side. It's not noticeable until you stare really closely, but it's probably the reason it pushes up on the right. The other thing I didn't anticipate was that the material is a little rubbery - I thought the backing was hard plastic (I probably missed it in the OP). All this said, I cannot see why the i515 dock costs so much more when only one component needs to be changed: the backing.


Agreed, it does stick out a bit, but I figured it sticking out a bit was less of an eye sore than having a heavily sanded dock when the phone is removed. Although it isn't a perfect fit, I have yet to have an issue with charging.


----------

